# Woot!



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a great idea for a topic thanks!!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Woot???*

Patrick, what is Woot?

Is this another acronim you guys use.
Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 10, 2012)

*woot*

'The term w00t is a slang interjection used to express happiness or excitement, usually over the Internet.' - wikipedia


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm Really looking forward to what pops up on here.


----------



## robertc (Jan 10, 2012)

From Wikipedia
Woot is an internet retailer which offers only one discounted product each day. Woot's motto is "One Day, One Deal”  Could this be applied to bicycle deals here on the cabe?


----------



## tpender3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think its a great idea being able to see military bikes
Tony


----------



## robertc (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Patrick,

You started it so what's the deal?


----------



## chitown (Jan 11, 2012)

*War Rat*

Not a military bike, more a military theme bike.

View attachment 37467


----------

